# precision trolling help needed



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

friend of mine bought the 7th edition, but it didn't have the info he needed. could anyone help me out and let me know how deep a lilripper runs on 10/3 superbraid? and the dive curve of a 3/0 dipsy with the same braid.


----------

